# Can't eat enough Carbs!



## Whizo (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey bros

I am trying my best to bulk over the winter, I have my cycle all lined up and good to go. The problem I have is with carbs, I am struggling to consume the amount of carbs that I need daily. I weigh 168lbs and I have worked out that I need 3360cals, I worked this out by multiplying my weight by 20, so 168 x 20 = 3360. Now if you break this down to 40/45/15 (40% protein, 45% carbs, 15% fat) it works out like this -


336g protein / 1344 cals (40%)

378g carbs / 1512 cals (45%)

56g fat / 504 cals (15%)


My daily diet is this -


*Breakfast - 7.30am*

10 Egg whites(6g pro) / 2 Whole eggs(3g pro)

150g Oats

Olive Oil Tablespoon

*Meal 1 - 9.30am*

My Protein Meal Replacement

*Dinner - 11.30pm*

9oz Chicken (21g pro/100g)

14.2oz Cooked Rice

Green Veg

5 Fish Tablets

*Meal 2 - 2.00pm*

My Protein Meal Replacement

*Tea - 4.00pm*

9oz Chicken (21g pro/100g)

14.2oz Cooked Rice

Green Veg

5 Fish Tablets

*Post Workout - 7.00pm*

50g Whey Protein

20g Dextrose

20g Maltodextrin

*Supper - 8.00pm*

7oz Chicken (21g pro/100g)

Green Veg

Olive Oil Tablespoon

*Bedtime - 10.30pm*

25g Whey

25g Casein



So for example, trying to eat 14.2oz of rice in one sitting is killing me. My body has always struggled with carbs and I could never tolerate too many carbs, if I try to force the carbs down I feel bloated, tired and sleepy and generally crap but how else can I get all those calories in so that I can bulk? If I drop the carbs a bit my calories will go down, so what would you guys suggest?

Many thanks


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

14oz of rice is 400g right? **** me, no wonder you can't do that all in one go. Split that up between your meals. Throw some pasta in there, bread too. Carbs are the easiest source to get for most people.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Are these weights raw or cooked weights?


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Whizo said:


> Hey bros
> 
> I am trying my best to bulk over the winter, I have my cycle all lined up and good to go. The problem I have is with carbs, I am struggling to consume the amount of carbs that I need daily. I weigh 168lbs and I have worked out that I need 3360cals, I worked this out by multiplying my weight by 20, so 168 x 20 = 3360. Now if you break this down to 40/45/15 (40% protein, 45% carbs, 15% fat) it works out like this -
> 
> ...


I would change things around in this diet like mate

I dont think it's set out the best way for optimal timing for your carbs

You have such a small amount pwo , only 40g in your pwo shake

20g dextrose and 20g malto

then your pwo meal has no carbs in it!?

Pwo is the time you want your bulk of carbs for the day on training days

more so when your bulking

You want to take advantage after your have killed those muscles in the gym and have your highest carb meals pwo to replenish and repair along with protein/bcaa's

Morning time, Pwo are the times carbs are most important

unless you dont sit well on carbs when u wake up then you can go protein and fat for meal 1 and add carbs in later on

I drink 100g carbs pwo shake then 1 hour later 300g cooked rice and 220g chicken/turkey then for after's 100g gluten free oats *helps keep bloat down gluten free*

with cinnamon and 1 big TBSP honey in oats

This meal gives me around 135g carbs

so with my pwo carb shake which I go for Vitargo thats 235g carbs from pwo shake then pwo meal

the rest my carbs would go in morning and 3 hour pre workout - my pre workout meal is protein and fat I dont have carbs in pre workout meal

helps with mental focus and drive

Oh and also you have to many shakes for my likeing

id eat more meals over shakes . try have no more 2-3 max shakes day that includes pwo shake

whole food always better , even pre bed time id pick whole meal over casein shake anyday the week


----------



## Whizo (Jul 10, 2014)

MF88 said:


> 14oz of rice is 400g right? **** me, no wonder you can't do that all in one go. Split that up between your meals. Throw some pasta in there, bread too. Carbs are the easiest source to get for most people.


Thata right bro, comes to about 400g, going to take your advice and spread the rice out over more meals, thanks for that.


----------



## Whizo (Jul 10, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Are these weights raw or cooked weights?


They are cooked weights bro


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd increase fats a bit, to about 100g a day. You can afford to cut down on carbs and protein a bit, then upping fats can be as simple as using more olive oil. And yeah, as has been said, 400g of rice in one sitting is ridiculous, even half that is pushing it.


----------



## Whizo (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks bro for all that info, helps alot. Do you rate Vitargo? Is it a better choice over Dextrose/Maltodextrin? Am I right in thinking that Dex and Maltodextrin are simple carbs and should be limited and only be used postworkout but Vitargo being a blend of complex carbs can be used anytime through the day?


----------



## Whizo (Jul 10, 2014)

I said:


> I'd increase fats a bit' date=' to about 100g a day. You can afford to cut down on carbs and protein a bit, then upping fats can be as simple as using more olive oil. And yeah, as has been said, 400g of rice in one sitting is ridiculous, even half that is pushing it.[/quote']
> 
> Thanks for that, will up my fats to 100g per day, and drop the carbs a touch and see how i progress.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Too much pro and carbs, I would drop protein to about 250g given your body weight


----------



## donkeytwonk (Apr 12, 2012)

new York bagels, mission tortilla's, sorted for carbs right there


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

LOL cant eat enough carbs wish i was in your shoes ...


----------



## donkeytwonk (Apr 12, 2012)

beans on toast or tuna and cheese toasties and lots of them


----------

